# Puedo Usar el 74LS193 en lugar del 74LS192???



## Profeta89 (Abr 25, 2010)

He visto en algunos diagramas en especial en el del reloj digital que usan el 74LS192 y lo recomiendan mas que el 74LS193 ustedes que opinan yo tengo el material para hacerlo con el 193 alguien lo ha echo asi??le ha funcionado??

Es igual, Es mejor, en que se diferencia???


Muchas gracias a todos por sus prontas respuestas 

Soy Novato en eso de la electronica pero me fasina mucho armar circuitos


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola Profeta89

Entre los IC’s 192 y 193 hay una diferencia que pudiera afectar en mucho algún proyecto.

El 192 es contador en décadas.
El 193 es un contador binario

Uno cuenta del 0 al 9
El otro cuenta del 0 al 15.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## garzon (Abr 25, 2010)

mire el  74193 es un Contador binario síncrono 4-Bit con el reloj dual
aqui esta 
y el contador 74192 es un contador binmario sincronico que cuenta en decadas http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/387574_DS.pdf


aunque yo utilize fue el 74190


----------



## Profeta89 (Abr 26, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas  MrCarlos, garzon :

Ahora con estas aclaraciones comenzare a armar mi circuito ya cuando lo tenga armado y funcionando lo subire para agradecer su ayuda


Gracias


----------



## gus206 (Ago 11, 2010)

entonces debemos utilizar el 74192 para  armar el reloj digital??

por el detalle que esta  cuenta  en decadas de 0 a 9

entonces no tendriamos que eliminar los digitos del 10 al 15 que nos arroja el 74193??
asi nos ahorramos tiempo en utilizar compuertas para eliminar esos digitos

lo malo  esque ya  habia conseguido los 74193 para este proyecto 

bueno tendre que conseguir lo 74192

y que me dicen de los 74191????
que diferencia hay??

saludos desde monterrey mexico


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola gus206
El 74192 es contador binario igual que el 74293.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Canchex (Ago 14, 2010)

hola a todos.. yo creo q*UE* tengo un reloj digital simulado en proteuss utilizando el 74193 pero necesito .si lo encuentro facil q*UE* lo subo para q*UE* le den una chekeada...!!!!


----------

